# regrets?



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I asked about what was missing and was extreemly pleased with the replies,so how about regrets. If you could turn the clock back would you have gone there and did whatever you did.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> I asked about what was missing and was extreemly pleased with the replies,so how about regrets. If you could turn the clock back would you have gone there and did whatever you did.


Life in the UK was boring,cold and lonely. So on balance it is much better here.
Also until everything went pear shaped, it was cheap!
Due to the awful exchange rate now, we have all lost about a third of our Pensions.

My heart goes out to those Farangs who have only their UK State Pension to live on........particularly if they have a 'Wife' and her Family around their necks!

Fortunately, 'The best things in Life are free!'.........


----------



## stogiebear (Mar 20, 2009)

No regrets. I made my money in the West and I'm quite happy to spend it in Thailand.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I regret not selling my UK home before the world went tits up!
I regret not moving perminantly to Thailand earlier - much earlier (I may have avoided my first wife then too!).
I regret not buying M&S shares when they hit 196 five years ago and for not selling them last year when they topped 7 quid!
I regret not following my own advice and aking a cash loan in 96 in the UK to transfer to Thailand when the exchange rate hit the mid 90's (and I got 5% on my Thai account to boot) - nice little profit now at 50!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Into my 50s, adapting to the Thai 'live for today' approach, I've given up regrets. What's the point, I've wasted enough time already. Make the most of the years we've got left, I say. Who knows what's around the corner...

[Screech of tyres... silence... ... ... ]


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I regret giving one of my Ex-wives a 17 room Tudor Mansion as a settlement in 1982.
She sold it two years later for 1.250.000 pounds!
Who was a 'Silly Billy' then?

But she's dead now.....so.


----------

